# Gainesville Archery Club will be Hosting the State 3-d Aug. 10-11, You scared? You In



## red1691 (Jul 24, 2013)

The Gainesville Archery Club will be Hosting the GBAA State 3-D Aug. 10-11! I would like to thank them for stepping out and hosting this shoot. Here is the pre-registration for this shoot. We have already reserved our room and will be on the way late Friday night.
Hope to see ya there!


----------



## t8ter (Jul 24, 2013)

Will it b possible to shoot all of em Sunday?


----------



## bdjohnson (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes they can all be shot in one day weather permitting.

Brian Johnson


----------



## watermedic (Jul 25, 2013)

The registration is supposed to be working on the gbaa website. Geoffrey has been working on it.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 25, 2013)

I ain't skert!!


----------



## abhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Me either

bowhunters forever


----------



## red1691 (Jul 25, 2013)

abhunter said:


> Me either
> 
> bowhunters forever



Be afraid  Very afraid I'm coming for YOU as long as we don't get lost on the ride up


----------



## watermedic (Jul 25, 2013)

Well Ricky. You are headed up and I  am headed down. Bill is having some special thing at the store and I was volunteered to make an appearance!!


----------



## Toyrunner (Jul 26, 2013)

Chuck - An appearance???


----------



## red1691 (Jul 26, 2013)

watermedic said:


> Well Ricky. You are headed up and I  am headed down. Bill is having some special thing at the store and I was volunteered to make an appearance!!



Ya I heard He was going to ask for you to come down. Bill wanted me to smoke some butts, but told him we were heading up to Gainesville to shoot.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Toyrunner said:


> Chuck - An appearance???



Yeah Tim,

I think that I am supposed to be the Royal Jester for the day!!


----------



## Toyrunner (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm already laughing!! See you there.


----------



## red1691 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like most every one is scared of Oldgeez, and that abhunter guy!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 30, 2013)

what about that padget guy...he's a killa!! I tried to get lee Johnson to come, but he's going to the rac for their big hunter shoot.  he would have given the abhunter some compo.


----------



## red1691 (Jul 31, 2013)

That Padgett guy said he was going for the fourpeat at Gainesville! I think I can take him!!!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope the Padgett can take the abhunter, but ab is on his home turf.  he is gonna be tougher than nails; then I've got to rise to the occasion and open a can of whoop arse on all the local old geezes.  those suckas take no prisoners, and they'll be out in force, since it's a local shoot this year.  this has been a great year for closeness at the gbaa shoots.  I wish more shooters would show up.  there's a lot of shoot competition and loyalty going on around here.


----------



## red1691 (Jul 31, 2013)

All that loyalty will not get you a shot at a State Championship Belt Buckle!!!!!


----------



## GaBear (Aug 1, 2013)

If I'm able Will try and be there. Not sure I got anything for old AbHunter and Geez. I just want to shoot.


----------



## BowSlayer (Aug 4, 2013)

If shooting it all in one day, what time do you need to be there?


----------



## red1691 (Aug 4, 2013)

By 8:00 am, and be pre-registered. Assembly will be 8:30 and shot gun start at 9:00 am both days.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 4, 2013)

*Smoke*

Me and Butch will be there to give it a run..


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 4, 2013)

where was the crew at the classic??  the whole beatdowns r us were there, minus mc naturally, lol!!


----------



## red1691 (Aug 5, 2013)

OK, all the targets have to be on flat ground virgin lanes for the targets so there's no home range advantage and a steak dinner Saturday if I survive the day!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 5, 2013)

as they say in new york....forget about it!!!  we've got our own tom boots..his name is our very own, tied for the points lead, larry painter.  he doesn't know how to be "nice" when it comes to setting targets, lol!!


----------



## Archery Dawg (Aug 6, 2013)

*900 round?*

Are yall still doing the 900 round on the 17th? If so where?


----------



## bdjohnson (Aug 6, 2013)

This is going to be one of best courses that we have laid out this year.

If  you have not shot a GBAA 3D shoot there will be two 20 target ranges set one unknown and one known the maximum distances for each are:

Adult and Young Adult - Unknown 50 yds  -  Known 60 yds
Youth (12-14) - Unknown 40 yds -  Known 45 yds
Cubs (11 and younger) - Unknown and Known 25 yds
Traditional and Longbow - Unknown 40 yds -  Known 45 yds

The cost is $25 for all 40 targets. We will have membership applications for the NFAA at the shoot for anyone that is not a member and would like to join for a chance at winning the state championship belt buckle.

There will also be a guest class for anyone that does not want to join NFAA, although you will not be eligible to will the buckle, $25 is a bargain for the opportunity to shoot 40 targets. 

Thank you
Brian Johnson
Gainesville Archery Club


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 6, 2013)

old geezes gotta shoot 50 yds??  even with my new eyes, I can't see a javy at 50 yds, lol!!


----------



## JC280 (Aug 6, 2013)

Archery Dawg said:


> Are yall still doing the 900 round on the 17th? If so where?



Here is that info.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=765028


----------



## bdjohnson (Aug 6, 2013)

Also if you become a member to GBAA/NFAA at the shoot the membership is good for a 12 month period. So you could also shoot all of next years state shoots without having to renew your membership.

Brian


----------



## red1691 (Aug 6, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> old geezes gotta shoot 50 yds??  even with my new eyes, I can't see a javy at 50 yds, lol!!



Hey geez, Jack O' said he was coming to  ya, he was bringen his B game


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 6, 2013)

well, if I shoot as bad as I did at the field shoot, all he has to bring is his d game.  I made 17 bad shots this past weekend....all but 1 were left and right.  so if he can get here, he will probably beat me like a red headed step child, lol!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 6, 2013)

How much is the membership?


----------



## smartin102 (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you have to join the NFAA or can you join GBAA and still win the belt buckle?  Is there a late fee if you register the day of the shoot?


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's $35 nfaa fee plus a $10 state affiliation fee.  that kinda keeps folks from coming in from other states and shooting our state shoots.  hope to see you out there.  you can shoot this one in one day, and then go to the rac shoot on the other day.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes There is a GBAA Membership only which allows one to shoot the GBAA State 3-D shoots only, no Indoor or Field or Targets. The price for that membership is $10.00. And yes check the registration form in the 1st post to help you register and avoid the late fee.


----------



## ssneckshot (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know the rules for this type of tournament. Is it just for hunter set up or can open class equipment be used?  If its just hunter set up can you use HHA type movers?


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/divisions.cfm  I hope this helps gbaa conforms to nfaa regulations.  you might need a little help..click on documents...click on constitution and by laws...then go down to the shooting styles..i think bowhunter is on p.31.  the rules for the different divisions are all there.  pretty much the same as asa.  see ya out there


----------



## watermedic (Aug 8, 2013)

No lenses in Hunter class. 

Any mover puts you in the "open" class. AMFS Adult Male Freestyle

Yardage for Men and Women in the Freestyle and Bowhunter Freestyle are the same. 

Red Stake- 50 yd max unknown, 60 yd max known

Shooter must touch the stake, no straddling allowed. This is a BIG difference than ASA.

300 fps max speed. Adult and Child.


----------



## smartin102 (Aug 8, 2013)

Is the maximum yardage the same for Senior Women?


----------



## red1691 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, all Adult classes are the same max yardage, except the Traditional class.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 8, 2013)

Need To Go to the GBAA web site to pre-register Today to avoid the Late Fee! www.gbaa-archery.com


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2013)

i'm skert, but i'm in....bump it up for the gbaa'ers


----------



## red1691 (Aug 9, 2013)

Frightened, Chicken, Scared, Not me I'll be there giving Male BHFS lesson so you'll can see the South Rise again
Headed that way in about 3 1/2 hours!!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2013)

better eat before you come..last time i was there, there was no hot food.  maybe there will be this time, but i wouldn't take the chance without larry or somebody saying they will have some.  sorry about the runon sentence


----------



## red1691 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bags packed, clean, know waiting on James so we can get on the road.........


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2013)

oh, no...., you are bringing that Padgett guy


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 10, 2013)

I was right to be skert, very skert, lol!!  5-5's and a missed target.  it was murder....but fun.  beat the rain  pictures tomorrow after the known side


----------



## abhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

Only thing Iwas skerd of was YELLOW JACKETS on
target 13, wow that left a mark 

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------

